# imprimer les fichiers doc via le shell



## gvibrac (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Est il possible d'imprimer un fichier word (et même clarisWorks ou applewors) via le shell ? j'ai essayé avec lp mais ça ne fonctionne pas : j'ai bien une tâche d'impression terminé mais pas d'impression. 
J'ai word 2004 d'installer et AppleWorks 6...

Merci pour votre aide

Geoffroy


----------



## ntx (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
la commande "lp" est destinee a imprimer des fichiers ASCII. Or un fichier Word est un format proprietaire et binaire.
Si tu veux automatiser des impressions, il faut plutot voir du cote d'Apple Script. Je ne sais pas si Word est scriptable mais Apple Works doit l'etre.


----------



## gvibrac (1 Juin 2005)

Merci pour tes eclaircissements....
je vais creusé du coté d'applescript, j'ai déjà testé, mais ce n'est pas très satisfaisant. Dans mon cas, j'ai réalisé un petit script qui, dès qu'on place un fichier word dans un dossier, lance word puis l'impression. Mais après plusieurs tests, parfois l'impression est bloquée par un message m'indiquant  par exemple, que les marges sont mauvaises...
Merci encore

Geoffroy


----------



## FredericB (1 Juin 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> la commande "lp" est destinee a imprimer des fichiers ASCII. Or un fichier Word est un format proprietaire et binaire.
> Si tu veux automatiser des impressions, il faut plutot voir du cote d'Apple Script. Je ne sais pas si Word est scriptable mais Apple Works doit l'etre.



Nanana ?!?

Première affirmation : lp est destiné à imprimer n'importe quel fichier. Il faut juste le configurer pour lui indiquer le bon filtre. un petit "man lp" t'aidera.

Deuxième affirmation : Un fichier Word n'est pas Binaire. Il est certes propriètaire mais si tu en ouvres un avec vi, tu pourras sans problème lire le texte en brut. Il est juste codé à la sauce M$.


----------



## CHERPIN (26 Juin 2005)

Ben oui, on peut y arriver avec AppleScript !...
je viens de faire marcher ça avec l'aide de quelques amis dans le forum. Voici le bébé

set f to "chemin/ESSAI.doc"
set g to "/Applications/Microsoft Office 2004/Microsoft Word"
set f_alias to (POSIX file f) as alias
set g_alias to (POSIX file g) as alias
tell application "Finder" to open f_alias using g_alias
tell application "Microsoft Word" to print out the document g_alias

et c'est tout. Essaie, tu verras..

Par contre, si qurlqu'un peut me dire comment exécuter ce script en arrière-plan pour ne pas le voir, ça m'intéresse.


Marc CHERPIN


----------

